

Ask HN: How to attract users to our iOS Bootcamp?  - hackrocket

http://www.hackrocket.com<p>At HackRocket.com we are launching a 3-month online iOS Bootcamp to teach people with a basic knowledge of object-oriented programming how to build fully featured iPhone and iPad apps from scratch.<p>We have a great instructor, masterclass sessions with mobile entrepreneurs and experts, and a really great price (when compared to other training programs that teach people how to code)<p>Lots of people are really excited about this program but we need more people to sign up.<p>Take a look at what we're offering and give us your feedback. We would really love to hear your ideas.<p>Thanks!
======
NonEUCitizen
Your price (much more than free) is not competitive. This one is free, and
it's from Stanford:

[http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
dev...](http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255?mt=10)

------
ptrvlr
This looks great!

I am an experienced programmer. I was planning on trying to learn iOS
development on my own, but your course seems just what I was looking for.

Is your iOS program also suitable for absolute beginners?

